# Is Peja worth the max?



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Peja's under contract until nxt season I believe. After that he's a free agent. Is he worth the max?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

halfbreed said:


> Peja's under contract until nxt season I believe. After that he's a free agent. Is he worth the max?


How much would be max?

Then I'll tell you what I think.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think it would be 86 or possibly 93 million over 6 years and no I don't think he's worth the max. Can he show up once or twice in the playoffs, before giving him that kind of bread?


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I don't think he's worth it, but I think he'll demand it and I think we'll have to give it to him. We basically chose him over CWebb, so he is in a position of power.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I think he should be making 10 or 11 mill a year. No more than that. But we will see how he plays for the remainder of the season and then next season and then Petrie will decide. If he takes us far and becomes the leader and plays his heart out game in and game out then he will get the max otherwise no.

Whatever happens we need to keep him. He will be All*Star next year.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

if he plays like last year before webber came back, then I guess I'd live with it. People talk about his playoff disapearances, but really, it was just last season, and the whole team was messed up by then. 2 years ago he played well in the playoffs, and he was sometimes dominant against Dallas, he was the only reason we had a chance.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

If that's what it takes to keep him, then that's what we have to do...


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

No, he is not worth it. Will he get it? Yeah I think they have to, getting rid of Webb kinda puts them in a corner. If they let Peja get away via free agency? they are instantly on the outside lookin in. Teams are payin worse players more. Look at Utah and their bid for Okur. Hmmm... financially sound? not..


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Like most said, No, he's not worth it, but the Maloofs think so. He looks like their franchise player, so he's probably going to get it. But he definitely doesn't deserve it.



> Can he show up once or twice in the playoffs, before giving him that kind of bread?


Amen.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I personally think Peja can be a franchise player...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> I personally think Peja can be a franchise player...


if i were the kings id build around him, the thing is, i would have started as soon as I found out the kings played better and the game flowed better without a guy as talented as Webber. If Peja returns to form and if GP gets waived I have to assume he signs with a west coast team or goes back to boston. This year is just a measuring stick for the team. Next year will be the real telling year when Petrie can have the team out on the floor he wants, with the depth he obviously wants around Peja. If it were up to me, and I had two options1. Do the webber trade and the other 2. not do it. I would have done it. Kenny Thomas will fit in with the team and contribute at the starting PF position.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

In these days Nba he is a max player.. Zach Randolph obtained the max...Zach Randolph!!! C-mon.. if the agent of Peja is efficient there is no way he doesn't get the max(he will depends also on the situation of the salaries of Nba teams..... if like this past summer, some teams will have great salary conditions Peja could blackmails the Kings :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

MagnusPinus said:


> some teams will have great salary conditions Peja could blackmails the Kings :laugh:


He better not. :nonono:


----------

